# My Fighter Sig



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Not as good as half the guys on here but i like it just wanted to share with you guys..


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks good to me man, everything blends well and I always dig graffiti fonts on sigs, most of the time. Good job.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Looks good to me man! Better than anything I could make!


----------



## badguy (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks good man nice job keeping the color constant throughout the sig as well.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice bro.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

That's seriously well done.


----------

